# Rattle Can Racism



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

Y is everyone so opposed to spray paint... Im sorry but if im more worried about what everyone thinks of their car then YES i will get a paint job done by a professional. But every time u mention the word spray paint everyone is like eww.. UGLY lol but i mean im not trying to be an a$$ but people spray paint there cars for 4 reasons:

1.They like the way it looks (some people like the look not to be glossy)

2.Everyone else does it so they do to

3.They have horrible paint on the car now (color or condition)

4.They are too poor to do n e thing else

Im just trying to give some of us guys that HAVE or WILL spray paint our cars some respect... Im just looking for some lol a GOOD job CAN be done with spray paint...N E comments?


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

Sparky828 said:


> Y is everyone so opposed to spray paint... Im sorry but if im more worried about what everyone thinks of their car then YES i will get a paint job done by a professional. But every time u mention the word spray paint everyone is like eww.. UGLY lol but i mean im not trying to be an a$$ but people spray paint there cars for 4 reasons:
> 
> 1.They like the way it looks (some people like the look not to be glossy)
> 
> ...


spray paint ur car? haha watever looks good to you is fine with me ^__^ lol but yea i don't think anythings wrong with it... just i think its ugly... lol but yea watever works


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

there are alot of peole who spray paint items on thier cars. Wheels and dash more then the exterior though. However, if you don't wanna have a glossy look to your paint, there are flat colors.

also, "n e" is 3 charachters and "any" is also 3, so why not just type it out?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sparky828 said:


> 3.They have horrible paint on the car now (color or condition)
> 
> 4.They are too poor to do n e thing else


 :banana: :banana: hell yea!!! im rocking 10 shades of red 



but on a serious note...if i had a car with even a decent paint job it will never see a rattle can.....evar.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

You can keep your rattle can jobs on the exterior of the car, I don't like the zebra effect, or the "oh shit, this can is a different chade" effect. Both as demonstrated by a "Senior" at a local high school by me,











If your gonna do a paint job like this by yourself, at least go to a hardware rental store, pay like $40-60 to rent a compressor and gun, and buy some paint for like $10, and do it that way.


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

where can u buy flat black that u can put in a spray gun? Ive never seen it in like gallons...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I went to walmart, and got "Charcoal flat black" out of there automotive section.. and then powersanded my 240.. It was a pretty even shade charcoal black.. was super flat, NO reflection.. it was cool... i liked it.. plus it cost me like.. 40$ for the sander, paint, sanding pads, and then a few hours of time.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

lol u guys are funnie


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

What's wrong with the chalkboard look? I kind of dig it myself. I like this flat black 240sx:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

It looks fine, but you know what'd look better? A nice non-spray-paint can base coat of a dark blue + clearcoat.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sparky828 said:


> where can u buy flat black that u can put in a spray gun? Ive never seen it in like gallons...



Then you obviously haven't been looking too hard, now have ya? 

Any autopart store, aka, NAPA, Discount auto parts, autozone, Sanel's, Robbins, etc etc etcv, have, or can order the paint by the pint, quart, gallon, and 5 gallon sizes.


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

n e one have n e pics of b12s in flat black?


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

here is my 95 sentra. did ths over my spring break.


----------

